

We need an open bug tracker for Internet Explorer - auchenberg
http://blog.kenneth.io/blog/2012/11/01/we-need-an-open-bugtracker-for-internet-explorer/

======
saosebastiao
What we really need is a coordinated international Stop-Serving-to-IE protest
day, where all web developers put up a page telling their customers that for
the day they can't use their service using a shitty browser that requires
completely separate development resources. Give them links to all the major
browsers that don't suck. And hopefully, the same inertia that has kept them
from upgrading from IE6 will keep them stuck in their fancy new Firefox
browser.

------
unwiredben
You should follow <http://webbugtrack.blogspot.com/> \-- it's not IE specific,
but exists to catalog front-end related bugs in all browsers.

